# Inkjet/laser dye sublimation printing pros and cons



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Please give me a run down on some of the pros and cons between inkjet sublimation and laser sublimation printing.Price comparison,speed of printing,quality differences,equipoment setup costs,ETC.Thanks in advance.Rick


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

You can probably find the answers you are looking for on dyesub.org, it's a forum dedicated to the sublimation process


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

also suggest you read the threads on this forum about dye sub...too much information to repeat


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> also suggest you read the threads on this forum about dye sub...too much information to repeat


Thanks, I will check these out!
I am receiving a Epson dye sub printer and my Jet Press today, I am very excited


----------

